# Meadow hoverly



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Meadow Hoverfly by AshMashMash, on Flickr

Taken _without_ any flash  (I forgot to bring the flashes up with me to where I am visiting...). Exif on Flickr link.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

teehee i thought _i_ was the one with bad spellins  (excellent btw)


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice one :gasp: Is the lil white blob-looking bit the haltere? Or something else? :blush:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

vawn said:


> teehee i thought _i_ was the one with bad spellins  (excellent btw)


What did I spell wrong?  (thanks btw )



daftlassieEmma said:


> Nice one :gasp: Is the lil white blob-looking bit the haltere? Or something else? :blush:


I have no idea! It's attached to the hoverfly? Thanks


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

:blush: i think hoverflies can act well erm hoverly?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

vawn said:


> :blush: i think hoverflies can act well erm hoverly?


Oh yeh! Darn it :devil:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> [URL="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2037/5733838158_d31b4f01ca_b.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Meadow Hoverfly by AshMashMash, on Flickr
> 
> Taken _without_ any flash  (I forgot to bring the flashes up with me to where I am visiting...). Exif on Flickr link.


Cracking image, Ash : victory: More macroness?



daftlassieEmma said:


> Nice one :gasp: Is the lil white blob-looking bit the haltere? Or something else? :blush:


Aye Emma, that's one of the halteres.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

fergie said:


> Cracking image, Ash : victory: More macroness?


Thanks  Yeh, keeping on practicing with the macro stuff 



fergie said:


> Aye Emma, that's one of the halteres.


What are they? :blush:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Thanks  Yeh, keeping on practicing with the macro stuff


Seems you are getting the hang of it with relative ease : victory: 

What are they? :blush:[/QUOTE]

They are the redundant second pair of wings on Diptera (true flies).


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

fergie said:


> Seems you are getting the hang of it with relative ease : victory:


Lol, thanks :blush:



fergie said:


> They are the redundant second pair of wings on Diptera (true flies).


Ahh! Very cool


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Brilliant shot Ash...

I havent seen many Hoverflies this year so far, but Im sure i will take a few shots when they appear in my back garden: victory:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> Brilliant shot Ash...
> 
> I havent seen many Hoverflies this year so far, but Im sure i will take a few shots when they appear in my back garden: victory:


Thanks TT!  I've seen a few around


----------

